# Dell Latitude D610 Wifi connection problems :(



## rdm1205 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi

My computer used to have a smooth connection with my Wifi but it got busted and I had to reformat my OS. Sad to say I have lost the CDs for my drivers but good thing I was able to retrieve a couple through the dell support website. Almost everything is working fine except for my wifi. I just dont know how to set up my wifi again. I can connect through LAN, but I need my wifi and I need help how to do this.

Thanks!


----------



## Window (Oct 20, 2010)

When you go to to Programs>Wifi Utility and then run utility and click on the connect button. What happens? You can also double click on the wifi icon that is located in the bottom right task bar to access the wifi utility or panel.

Also go into your device manager and see if there are no yellow exclamation icons. If there are then let me know what devices they are or you can simply go ahead and install the drivers for them. You just reinstalled your OS so be sure to make sure all your drivers have been installed.

If you do not have find any yellow exclamation icons or problems in the device manager, then you should be good to go unless you are entering your wireless key/password incorrectly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.

Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## rdm1205 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi Windows and JohnWill

This is the only thing that I can see under device manager. Under network adapters it says "Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller and under it is "Other Devices" with yellow question mark before it. Then under it is "Ethernet Controller" with an exclamation point and question mark before it. 

For the screen shots I'm going to post it later.

Thanks for your time!
rdm1205


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You appear to be missing the drivers. Using the service Tag # from the machine, go to Dell's site and download the drivers.


----------



## rdm1205 (Oct 23, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> You appear to be missing the drivers. Using the service Tag # from the machine, go to Dell's site and download the drivers.


I have tried to but still dint get any for the wifi driver. I have downloaded the right drivers for all of my hardwares but not my wifi driver


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What page are you accessing them from? Can you provide your Service Tag #?


----------



## rdm1205 (Oct 23, 2010)

I did provide my service tag and all. I was able to download all of my drivers from dell website except for my wifi driver. That's my only problem left.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I was talking about providing it to us so we could see what you're seeing a the Dell site.


----------

